# gas tank buzz



## deenice2k (Jun 7, 2002)

From time to time, I get a buzz sound coming from the fuel tank. It doesn't matter if the tank is full or empty. It just happens. It'll buzz for awhile and then the sound goes off. BTW, the car doesn't have to be or or running. For example, I was changing my OEM shifter to an after market and while I was under the car, the buzzing started then went away. Another thing is that the car doesn't have to be jacked up either and it'll still happen. Has anyone experience this?


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

Mine does it too man. It always has and Im sure it always will. I think its pressure being released from the tank maybe, or maybe my fuel pump is going bad. Im not sure- lets see if one of the know-it-alls on the site writes back and tells us what it really is. ( Oh, I know im gonna catch hell for that comment


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

I had this happen for the first time a week or so ago, freaked me out. It's the fuel pump running, and it's doing it to try and equalize the tank pressure, so it's pumping the fuel through to the engine and back through the return line. Open your gas cap to let some air in and it should stop.


----------



## 92SentraWA (Nov 6, 2003)

toolapcfan said:


> I had this happen for the first time a week or so ago, freaked me out. It's the fuel pump running, and it's doing it to try and equalize the tank pressure, so it's pumping the fuel through to the engine and back through the return line. Open your gas cap to let some air in and it should stop.


i agree most likely the fuel pump going, my old car used to do that when u turned the key cause it would start to run a lil


----------



## wickedsr20de (Apr 30, 2002)

umm no it is not because the fuel pump is out. this is a normal condition


----------



## minute rice sentra (Mar 21, 2003)

wickedsr20de said:


> umm no it is not because the fuel pump is out. this is a normal condition


that's right, it's normal, because the pump has to build up pressure before the car even starts for the 
injector(s) to work properly.


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

Some people apparently just like to argue or just don't trust people? I didn't know that this was a common condition until I asked the guys at the SR20DEforum about it and found out that it happens to everyone once in awhile, and nobody has had their fuel pump go bad. In fact, I've never read of someone having their pump go bad, although I'm sure it happens sometimes.


----------



## Scott (Apr 15, 2002)

toolapcfan said:


> In fact, I've never read of someone having their pump go bad, although I'm sure it happens on sometimes.


Unfortunately I can say I've experienced that.  I've had two B13s. One buzzed occasionally, the other didn't and it was the one that needed the fuelpump replaced. So as far as I'm concerned the noise means nothing. FWIF, when the fuelpump did go it just got really loud while driving and the car wouldn't start again.


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

I'm just glad it's so easy to replace our pumps. Aren't the pumps rather inexpensive too? Like around $50?


----------



## 0341TODD (Nov 15, 2003)

I priced one once and it was 140 at discount auto parts. What upgrades do they have as far as our fuel pumps? Do the sr20 and the ga16 use the same one? I have a friend with one from his turbo z that was practially new and he replaced it that I could use, but Ive never checked to see if itd fit. I know I need to replace the stock since Im using nitrous and especially when I start using a turbo. Rob- still got those brakes man? First of the year- I have to wait till jan. I had to buy emergency plane tickets to Cleveland for two


----------



## Scott (Apr 15, 2002)

toolapcfan said:


> I'm just glad it's so easy to replace our pumps. Aren't the pumps rather inexpensive too? Like around $50?


This was about 3 years ago, but I remember it was actually kind of expensive. More than $100, but I don't remember exactly.


----------



## Centurion (Sep 5, 2002)

His post says it doesn't have to be running to experience the buzz, so how can it be the fuel pump? I've experienced that too a couple of times. I had shut the car off, and spent a couple of minutes fumbling for something and heard it. There's a one way valve (fuel/vapor separator) and I'd guess it has something to do with that or something else in the EVAP system.


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

The pump still runs even though the car is off when it's trying to equalize the pressure.


----------



## turbo91ser (Apr 30, 2002)

*Well..........*



deenice2k said:


> From time to time, I get a buzz sound coming from the fuel tank. It doesn't matter if the tank is full or empty. It just happens. It'll buzz for awhile and then the sound goes off. BTW, the car doesn't have to be or or running. For example, I was changing my OEM shifter to an after market and while I was under the car, the buzzing started then went away. Another thing is that the car doesn't have to be jacked up either and it'll still happen. Has anyone experience this?


It's just the fuel pump it sounds like.


----------



## nacho_nissan (Jun 12, 2003)

this happens to my b13! sometimes when i get home,i hear this sound like if the air in my tire was getting out(a flat tire),but i looked,and realized it was comming from a hose that ran to the gas tank...it seemed wet by the way...


----------



## Pretty White (May 6, 2002)

Open your gas cap when this buzzing happens and you will get a nice "swooosh". Then the buzzing will go away. Your tank is relieving pressure. It is normal.


----------



## tomppaa (May 11, 2004)

and i thought that i had a bee nest inside my rear bumper :loser:


----------



## glowsentra (May 27, 2003)

tomppaa said:


> and i thought that i had a bee nest inside my rear bumper :loser:



Yea, same thing happens on mine, i thought it was gonna explode or somethin

Turns out it's the fuel pump, and it's completely normal. If the car starts driving itself, than you've been watching too much nightrider..... :loser:


----------



## Dwntyme (Dec 18, 2002)

vented gas cap...normal....


----------



## toolapcfan (Jul 10, 2002)

I don't think this is normal at all, although it may be typical. The gas tank should vent as it's needed. Mine used to buzz, then a few months ago my fuel pump crapped out. Well I replaced my gas cap with a new one from the dealership and I don't get that noise anymore, nor do I get the sucking noise when I take the cap off, because the cap is venting properly.


----------



## wickedsr20de (Apr 30, 2002)

the gas cap is not supposed to vent at all--that is the whole reason for the evap system on our cars. federal emission standards do not want any of the gas fumes from venting into the air. that is why it goes into the charcoal canister to make out car more eviroment friendly. If the gas cap is venting there will be a trouble code for a evap system leak and throw the engine light on.


----------

